

Animation and the Uncanny Valley - thebadplus
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/03/28/175635684/is-it-real-with-new-technology-has-activision-crossed-the-uncanny-valley

======
edwinjm
Nice to see how the appearance of characters in games become more and more
realistic.

